
New bill would create Digital Privacy Agency to enforce privacy rights - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/11/new-bill-would-create-digital-privacy-agency-to-enforce-privacy-rights/
======
lonelappde
> both Democrats from California

Minority parties don't pass partisan bills.

~~~
smacktoward
Democrats are the majority in the House:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/116th_United_States_Congress#H...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/116th_United_States_Congress#House_of_Representatives)

